

Ask HN: Looking for a good name for a new url snapping service O_o - ideamonk

Hi,<p>We're just coming up with a url snapping service. Its takes a url and gets you a snapshot of it within 10-20 seconds. We're working on the API part which is almost done. Its a free service and with the API you can actually create services based on web-snapping, for eg. something like http://www.cssdrive.com/ could be made very easily with our service. You design the page, we provide you the snapshot functionality.<p>Now, the problem is, we're out of ideas for any cool names for this service... any good suggestions ?
======
suggestions
What about snappr.com ? then ..hmm... snapsta, snapaholic, websnapr,
thumbaroo, snapzoo, thumbjungle, pans, webshoot, thumbrowse, thumby,
snapmonster, snapfree, photoshoot, snap2snap, web2snap,

~~~
ideamonk
seems a great list to pick from... thanks

------
password_woops
nameboy.com showing me these are available:

rocketsnap.com

snapgoblin.com

snapalistic.com

freesnapper.com

~~~
ideamonk
thanks !

